# which visa for bridging programme?



## forditec (Feb 11, 2014)

Which visa to apply if i need to do a bridging programme in australia?? Please help..


----------



## Maggie-May24 (Jul 24, 2011)

A bridging visa is issued by DIBP if you have an existing visa and then apply for an onshore visa. So you need to have a visa already. Do you, and if so, which one? And which other visa do you want to apply for?


----------



## Engaus (Nov 7, 2013)

I believe a bridging program means some sort of study - I've seen English courses referred to as bridging programs. About all I can add unfortunately.


----------



## forditec (Feb 11, 2014)

Im a nurse and im from india. Im planning to register as a nurse in australia. From some other website i came to know that to complete my registration process as a registered nurse in australia i need to first undergo a bridging programme in australia. The course duration is about 6 to 8 weeks. Only after successful completion of course i will be registered as a nurse. Im wondering which visa to take so that i can come there and complete my registration. I also like to work part time so that i can meet my living expenses..


----------



## forditec (Feb 11, 2014)

maggie-may24 said:


> A bridging visa is issued by DIBP if you have an existing visa and then apply for an onshore visa. So you need to have a visa already. Do you, and if so, which one? And which other visa do you want to apply for?


I do not have any visa currently. Im in india now. Planning to come to australia within 3 to 4 months


----------



## forditec (Feb 11, 2014)

Engaus said:


> I believe a bridging program means some sort of study - I've seen English courses referred to as bridging programs. About all I can add unfortunately.


Yes.. I need to study a course and it will be recommended by Ahpra, the registering authority. But i like to know whether there are any other visas other than study visa. I wanted to stay a little longer than the course duration and also wanted to work part time


----------



## Engaus (Nov 7, 2013)

Have a look here. It lists the visas available to nurses including those who wish to take a bridging course.

https://www.immi.gov.au/skilled/medical-practitioners/visa-options-nurses.htm

It lists the below visas:

Improving your skills 
Nurses who do not have the qualifications to work as a nurse in Australia can do a bridging program to improve their skills. There are some temporary visa options available for you to do this.

Training and Research (Occupational Trainee Stream) Visa 
For nurses to undertake a supervised, workplace-based training program in Australia. This option is good for training programs of three months or longer.

Visitor (Business Stream) Visa (Subclass 600)
Ideal for nurses to undertake an approved bridging or pre-registration program for less than three months. Nurses who successfully complete the course may be able to apply in Australia for a Temporary Work (Skilled) visa.

Student visa 
To obtain a student visa, your nursing course must be registered. 
See: Commonwealth Register of Institutions and Courses for Overseas Students (CRICOS)

If you want to work whilst you study the student visa will be the best option (providing the course you are looking to study is a registered one).


----------



## forditec (Feb 11, 2014)

Engaus said:


> Have a look here. It lists the visas available to nurses including those who wish to take a bridging course.
> 
> https://www.immi.gov.au/skilled/medical-practitioners/visa-options-nurses.htm
> 
> ...


Thank y very much


----------

